# tegus could get banned



## monstruo-the-tegu (Jan 18, 2012)

if florida got burmese pythons banned which are invasive does that mean tegus and other large lizards could get banned


----------



## TeguHoodlum86 (Jan 18, 2012)

Even if they were. I'd keep mine. And Breed and sell them illegally. No bullshit law is keeping my love for these creatures down. You can take my tegus when you pry them out of my cold, dead fingers


----------



## james.w (Jan 18, 2012)

You can still keep and breed burms.


----------



## roastedspleen (Jan 18, 2012)

i heard about the burm law but is this extending to all the states? if it does i don't want to live here anymore.... already thinking of censoring my internet...


----------



## james.w (Jan 18, 2012)

It is a nationwide ban


----------



## roastedspleen (Jan 18, 2012)

very very lame
.... i actually wanted a burm someday


----------



## james.w (Jan 18, 2012)

roastedspleen said:


> very very lame
> .... i actually wanted a burm someday



You can still buy them in your state. They cannot be imported or shipped/transported across state lines.


----------



## Dana C (Jan 19, 2012)

roastedspleen said:


> i heard about the burm law but is this extending to all the states? if it does i don't want to live here anymore.... already thinking of censoring my internet...



It is not a state thing. The regulation was promulgated by the U.S. Department of the Interior and applies to all states. James is correct in that captive bred snakes can be sold or traded within a state.

One more thought about interstate commerce of restricted pythons; Since their are well established populations of Burmese, Rock and other Pythons in the south, I don't understand the "crossing state lines" part of the law. Let breeders breed, and qualified buyers buy regardless of which state they are in. 
I have to agree with the DOI's ban on imports. We don't really need a surplus of cheap huge constrictors in the hands of novice would be herps. If you look at what evolved with Ball Pythons, U.S. breeders raised the bar and have been breeding some beautiful snakes. and the market for imports has dried up. While we Tegu lovers are on the right track, we have to be vocal about Tegu's specifically and that includes condemming the release of Tegus in the South. 

I know that many of you may not like what I have to say but along with our rights, come many responsibilities, something we need to evaluate and identify.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree. The personal ownership of Burmese pythons as pets has already been banned in FL. However, there are still imports of ball pythons and other pythons to increase the gene pool and find new morph possibilities. I think the addition to the Lacey Act was to stop the importation. There are a lot of wholesalers/importers/exporters in FL.


----------



## chelvis (Jan 19, 2012)

I would not be surprised if someone tried to place a ban on tegus but tegus do not have the same PR problem as berms do. It was a sad day when an owners pet killed their child and that was more fuel to the fire for the ban on the berms. I don't see a tegu or large lizard ban really taking up too much steam unless a tragedy like that happen. 

Yes there are tegus lose and most likely breeding in Florida, but after talking to people when I was down there 6 years ago almost every herping trip ends with at lest three invasive species being found, not all reptile. They have a big problem down there and now they are make it a nation wide problem. Just a short list you have: green iggies, spiny iggues, nile monitors, reports of water monitors, camains, a few types of non native parrots, some primates, and a whole list of fish species. So to target one animal is kind of ridiculous. A stricter regulation on imports would be more efficant than an outright ban. It would cause more captive breeding, which would drive the cost up, which would also cause more people to think twice about them as pets. But I am just your average citizen so what do I know.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 19, 2012)

Dana C said:


> roastedspleen said:
> 
> 
> > i heard about the burm law but is this extending to all the states? if it does i don't want to live here anymore.... already thinking of censoring my internet...
> ...





Everyone is entitled to their opinion, don't be ashamed for taking a stance. Parts of the python ban I support, and some I disagree with. The market should focus more on captive bred animals rather than wild-caught, and perhaps people should have to apply for a license before purchasing a big constrictor.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Jan 19, 2012)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, don't be ashamed for taking a stance. Parts of the python ban I support, and some I disagree with. The market should focus more on captive bred animals rather than wild-caught, and perhaps people should have to apply for a license before purchasing a big constrictor. 
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
yes but if the pythons do get banned that makes the government be able to ban any reptile they want so a tegu or any reptile could be on that list


----------



## james.w (Jan 19, 2012)

I would bet money if this law does not get overturned all large lizards, boas and pythons will be added to the list. I wouldn't be surprised if all reptiles end up on the list. 

Write letters, send emails and make phone calls to the DOI, and your state senators. 

All of my breeding plans have been put on hold because what will I do with 50+ hatchlings if I can't ship them out of Nevada?


----------



## Dana C (Jan 19, 2012)

I would hope that at the very least, we can collectively breath a little sanity into both this and future restrictions. I don't think that the import of more Rock and Burmese pythons serves any purpose other than to aggravate the situation. There are plenty of CB's available, albeit at higher prices than for the imports, for those aficionados that want to keep them. The higher prices will keep those who are not serious about what they are getting into out of the ownership cycle....hopefully. The same thing goes with all the huge pythons and Anacondas. 
The danger is however in the DOI's thinking is demonstrated by their not banning Green Anacondas along with the Yellows and Retics. If this is a demonstration of their ignorance and lack of really knowledgeable input, Boa, Monitor, and Tegu ownership could be in question.

James in Vegas is correct. Thoughtful, intelligently written letters need to be written. People in the scientific community also need to be recruited to speak for all of us. The DOI and your congressmen / women need to actually see well kept Tegus, Monitors, Constrictors in private collections. They also need to become aware of the contribution of non-degree'd collectors and owners to the body of knowledge about our wonderful lizards.
To that end, I have begun filling out my volunteer application forms to work at the Herrett Center at the College of Southern Idaho. There, I hope to recruit help from those who have professional standing by demonstrating that I am knowledgeable, articulate and very much connected to reptile husbandry with some species. Moreover, private ownership of Tegus and other lizards can contribute a vast amount to the body of knowledge which is lacking, about these wonderful lizards.

The last thing we need is a bunch of shrill letters about our "rights" and threats to breed and sell species outside the law as at least one has suggested. That surely will be the nail in the proverbial coffin.


----------



## james.w (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't remember all the technical mumbo jumbo, but the reason all 9 were not banned at this time is it would have put the dollar amount of economic damage over the threshold of having to have a hearing so to speak. With only banning the 4 it kept the amount low enough, but keeps the door open to easily add additional species at a later date. I guarantee within 6 months retics and green anaconda will be added to the list. The importation is the least of anyone worries, it is not being able to transport/ship across state lines that cause the biggest blow to the herp industry.

Let me try to find where I read the info about why all 9 weren't banned.

Here is where I got the info from.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CKXA3N5GAQ&sns=fb


----------



## Dana C (Jan 20, 2012)

Everyone watching this forum should go the post orginally by James. W entitled "Good Read", follow the link and you will find some very enlightening information.


----------

